# What is a Barquette



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

I have recently seen reference to a sailing ship described as a "barquette". Does anyone have any idea of what that may be?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

There is no entry for this worth a light in the dictionaries on line or that I have. Similarly there is no entry in the Oxford Companion to Sthips and the Sea. All I can find is "diminutive form of barque ...." - not much use!

Hopefully someone else can do better.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

*barquette*

hi richard 
nearest i can find is a barquetta which was the local name in the channel islands for a jackass barque.
this is a combination of a barquentine and a two tops'l schoooner

this description from "merchant sailing ships 1850-1875" author david r mc gregor


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

A small french dog!


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

A boat in Hamburg Hafen is a barkasse - maybe same origins.
Stan


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have seen this picture for sale but I could never read the print on the picture.
http://www.coastaldecorshop.com/page/coastal/PROD/ShipsBoats/TFA-E2258


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

surfaceblow said:


> I have seen this picture for sale but I could never read the print on the picture.
> http://www.coastaldecorshop.com/page/coastal/PROD/ShipsBoats/TFA-E2258


Looks like a cross between a longship and a ship 'full of eastern promise'.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

In The Story of Sail by Laszlo & Woodman, authorative with 1000 line drawing illustrations, there is no "barquette" but a "barquetta of the eastern Mediterranean" is illustrated on page 253. It is pretty much identical to the one-masted "viking looking" craft in the upper illustration of a previous post & rigged with one square sail & triangular fore & aft head sail.

Tony


----------



## Ron Hamilton (Dec 6, 2006)

*What is a barquette?*



Chris Isaac said:


> A small french dog!


 I was waiting for someone to say that ! (Jester) You took the words right out of my mouth ! Ron :sweat:


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

A Sandwich ? ?

(Couldnt resist)


----------



## seajy (Feb 26, 2017)

*barquette*

A barquette seems to be simply a small wooden barque several ships built in Bideford in the 1880s are described as barquettes they are in the 200 to 300 ton range and built of wood. I have also seen the term used in shipping registers from the 1880s. Probably the term came about to differentiate between them and the large iron barques being built in sunderland,newcastle and glasgow from the 1850s onward.
There is also a Mediterranean boat with the same name and a boat shape pastry called a barquette. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A French bread.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

A French crispy long bread would be better Derek.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

The only one I could find: a small boat-shaped pastry shell'
Regards


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Traditional wooden fishing boats known as Barquettes in the old port of Saint - Mandrier.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes I know that this is a very old thread and the person opening it might not even be looking any more - but obviously someone is interested....

According to Admiral W. H. Smyth ( mid 19C):

BARCHETTA. A small bark (barque) for transporting water, provisions etc. 

BARK, or BARQUE (from _barca_, Low Latin) A general name given to small ships, square-sterned, without head rails; It is, however, peculiarly appropriated by seamen as a three masted vessel with only fore-and-aft sails on her mizen-mast - _Bark-rigged_. Rigged as a bark, with no square sails on the mizen-mast. 


The SOED gives Barquette as: 'A small, boat-shaped pastry shell with a sweet or savoury filling'.


----------



## atpollard (Jul 22, 2019)

Barquette: “A small, half-decked craft, common to the Spanish and French Riviera. They are 18 to 20 feet in length, with high stern post and a sharp, rounded stern. They are carvel-built. The single lugsail has a long yard and a short luff. The Madeira fishing boats and small Portuguese coasters are really ‘barquettes’ about 30 feet long.” - Sailing and Small Craft Down the Ages, Edgar L. Bloomster (United States Naval Institute), c.1969, pg. 8


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Until now I though it was a French stick , a long thin very crusty loaf


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Barquette is a French culinary container. Aluminium foil ones are sold in French supermarkets for packaging food cooked in them such as brawn or pate. The pastry ones are less common now, except perhaps if you are a Chef de Cuisine.

The Italian song "Santa Lucia" contains reference to a 'barchetta' approaching at speed in calm conditions. Not my favourite sea song.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can get them in Greggs


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Robert Hilton said:


> The Italian song "Santa Lucia" contains reference to a 'barchetta' approaching at speed in calm conditions. Not my favourite sea song.


Robert , they must have had a British Seagull secretly pounding away on the transom

Bob


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Robert , they must have had a British Seagull secretly pounding away on the transom
> 
> Bob


If it could pound away with anything like secrecy it can't have been a British Seagull. When I lived by water with no roads anywhere near I could hear visitors approaching before they came within a mile.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Reminds me of a film called "The Seekers" starring Jack Hawkins and Glynis Johns, some of it filmed at Ohope Beach near Whakatane NZ during the summer of 1953.
I was camping nearby with a couple of mates and we saw some of the background shots being taken. For one scene a Maori War canoe was being vigorously paddled by a crew that were not quite up to the task , too much Lion Red, Coca Cola , and fish and chips in their diet , so a small British seagull outboard was attached to the off side of the dug out and draped with a few tern fronds and this re energised the whole scene .
They could cut out the noise on the sound track but the blue smoke hung in the air.
We saw the movie some months later , mainly to see if the smoke was visible and I guess film quality ,or lack of it , won the day and the Warriors got their undue credit.
Never the less that little engine was the life blood of the small boat scene fir many years .

Bob

Reminds me of the NZ Folk song adapted and sung by Dean Martin,

Blue smoke goes drifting by
Into the deep blue sky 
My memories of home will never die


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

spongebob said:


> Until now I though it was a French stick , a long thin very crusty loaf


Hah! Very amusing.

Re the Seagull outboards; where I served the second half of my apprenticeship in The Cowal Engineering Co. in Gourock we overhauled those. Always done by 'Big John' who was an ex Army boxer and sports cyclist.


----------



## PAULD (Sep 6, 2006)

Thought it was a loaf.


----------



## atpollard (Jul 22, 2019)

Y'all really shouldn't post on an empty stomach.


----------

